
Siri: Why is Siri important? - mjfern
http://www.quora.com/Siri/Why-is-Siri-important
======
Uhhrrr
As someone who has worked in voice recognition and seen it flail terribly for
decades, this is the nut of the answer, coming after several breathless
paragraphs: "It remains to be seen how well all of this research and
technology really winds up working."

